# How Effctive Is Aqua Medic Fish Trap



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Well to start my thread,I have a trouble maker fish in my 90 gallon tank and he bothers everything in my tank.Be it Clams,Xenias,except my Acros are nipped so yesterday,I got my order of Aqua Medic Fish Trap and immediately assembled it w/c was easy.Then after placed it in my tank and all thru the night,nothing happened and the fish were all scared.Well today I observed the fish and the first one to come in was the clown fish,then the Chromis,then the Fox Face and Finally the villain Koran.I really wanted to take a picture on how effective this trap was but was so excited to take the fish out in the trap and put it in the sump.Man,this trap is EXTREMELY very effective.My only observation is to put the trap in then do not feed and the damn fish will hunt for food.GOTCHA!!!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad to hear this trap works! When you're done with it I'd like to borrow it. I need to get rid of two pistol shrimp... They are rearranging my tank slowly but surely  noob mistake lol.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Kooka said:


> Glad to hear this trap works! When you're done with it I'd like to borrow it. I need to get rid of two pistol shrimp... They are rearranging my tank slowly but surely  noob mistake lol.


No problem Phil just got to catch more Chromis,Foxface and Purple Tang then I'll lend it to you.Perhaps it would be best to trap them when the lights are off coz that's usually these shrimps crawl out in the open and have fun.

Ed


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Just caught another one....Fox Face.I wanted to decrease my fish population to the minimal.Too much bioload is bad for PO4 control.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Look like this trap is a real deal! Did you just place it at the bottom of the tank or hang it using magnet on the glass?


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

notclear said:


> Look like this trap is a real deal! Did you just place it at the bottom of the tank or hang it using magnet on the glass?


I tried to find a place where it'll fit and then I put a cleaning magnet inside and stick it in the glass to help brace it.Albert,if you want to catch some of your fish then this is the real deal.In 1 day I caught Chromis,Koran and a Fox Face.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I knew this trap long time ago and I knew it is big and I couldn't find space for it. Also my tank front glass is 3/4" thick and I only have one cleaning magnet that can fit the bill but just afraid a single one won't hold that trap.

I do have a yellow tang that I want to catch.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Later on (down the list) .....I have a "Hammerhead" and "Tiger Shark" Algae Free Float Magnets that I've used on thick(er) glass to use with the fish trap. You can certainly borrow both later. 

http://www.algaefree.com/site/products.html


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

That's cool! thanks in advance. The tiger shark will work, I think.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

notclear said:


> That's cool! thanks in advance. The tiger shark will work, I think.


Btw kooka is first on the list to use my trap after I've used it but you can certainly borrow it if you wish.I'll deliver it to your place and then I'll buy frags from you,lol.DEAL?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Certainly deal. Do you have tiger shark magnet? 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I only have a large Mag-Float and it works.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

It may only work for up to 5/8" glass thickness. My glass is 3/4" thick.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Tiger Shark Magnet.....*

My trap is lent out to someone right now.....it will be available as soon as the 6-line wrasse is caught. I have a Tiger Shark Magnet as well. Let me know if you need it later 

Enclosed are pictures of the trap (not mine) in action.....


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I need both. Thanks.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I caught a Fox Face,Koran and Purple Tang to which I sold to lucky owners.They are very effective...I should have videoed it in action.The only drawback is you gotta have patience because your fish will get finicky with the strange thing in their habitat until they get use to it and ultimately take the bait but some will go in out of curiousity.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Albert,my trap is available anytime but you just got to have a powerful magnet.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Magnet.....*

I'll leave the magnet at FragCave for you this weekend. Be very careful. The magnet is exceptionally strong and not forgiving. I do not want you to lose a finger or damage your aquarium. Good luck.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Can I come to pick it up this Sunday afternoon? Look like Taipan has the magnet for me.



Flameangel said:


> Albert,my trap is available anytime but you just got to have a powerful magnet.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I will be at Alex's place this Sat around 1 p.m. Will you be there around that time?



Taipan said:


> I'll leave the magnet at FragCave for you this weekend. Be very careful. The magnet is exceptionally strong and not forgiving. I do not want you to lose a finger or damage your aquarium. Good luck.


----------

